# [SOLVED] graficzny program zamiast recznego "rc-update&

## rebus

jak w naglowku z gory dziekiLast edited by rebus on Wed Apr 20, 2005 10:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ai

za dlugi topic dude [; 

podejrzewam, iz nie ma gui do rc-update. Jest to program tylko w gentoo, w dodatku na tyle prosty i sprawnie sie spisujacy, ze zbedne jest jakiego 'kolorowanie'.

----------

## fallow

moze jeszcze panel-sterowania  :Wink:  ? 

cheers.

----------

## arsen

Jak ktoś pragnie takich zabawek to może mandrake albo fedora ? po co się męczyć  :Wink: 

----------

## rebus

Chodzi mi o prostą obsługę Usług w KDE niestety jestem początkujący i prosze o wyrozumiałość

wcześniej pracowałem na Vidalinux teraz przeniosłem się na pełne Gentoo z Kde i brakuje mi czegoś takiego jak "Services" w Gnome w VLOS

błagam tylko się nie śmiać /moim zdaniem po jest komputer żeby pewne sprawy robił za nasz a nie wszystko my za niego/

----------

## fallow

 *rebus wrote:*   

> moim zdaniem po jest komputer żeby pewne sprawy robił za nasz a nie wszystko my za niego/

 

kwestia b.sporna  :Wink: 

przeciez nie przesuwasz np. sam zawartosci rejestrow do pamieci , wiec mozna uznac ze jakkolwiek by tego nie ujac "on" robi to za Ciebie.a co do naszej meta-dystrybucji czyli Gentoo , to graficzna nakladka na rc-update rozni sie tylko interfejsem (roznilaby sie ) bo to co podasz na wejsciu i wyjsciu byloby dokladnie takie samo. i tak jest to robione za Ciebi ,rozni sie tylko podejsciem do obslugi. 

cheers.

----------

## rzezioo

 *rebus wrote:*   

> moim zdaniem po jest komputer żeby pewne sprawy robił za nasz a nie wszystko my za niego/

 

no i wlasnie od tego masz rc-update. ono samo grzebie ci w plikach z runlevelami czy tam zmienia cos w skrypcie rc. a jesli chodzi o gui pod kde to konsole sprawdza sie swietnie  :Wink: 

----------

## Robert W.

 *rebus wrote:*   

> Chodzi mi o prostą obsługę Usług w KDE niestety jestem początkujący i prosze o wyrozumiałość
> 
> wcześniej pracowałem na Vidalinux teraz przeniosłem się na pełne Gentoo z Kde i brakuje mi czegoś takiego jak "Services" w Gnome w VLOS
> 
> błagam tylko się nie śmiać /moim zdaniem po jest komputer żeby pewne sprawy robił za nasz a nie wszystko my za niego/

 

Polecam Mandrake lub Suse. Bardzo dobre dystrybucje i da się w nich zrobić praktycznie wszystko bez otwierania konsoli.

----------

## rzezioo

hmmm... ale chyba do odpowiednikow rc-update w tych systemach nie ma graficznego gui. przynajmniej ja kiedy uzywalem mdk 9.2 niczego takiego nie znalazlem

----------

## Robert W.

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> hmmm... ale chyba do odpowiednikow rc-update w tych systemach nie ma graficznego gui. przynajmniej ja kiedy uzywalem mdk 9.2 niczego takiego nie znalazlem

 Był ntsysv, który mozna powiedziec że jest odpowiednikiem rc-update.

----------

## rzezioo

aha... no to dzieki za usiwadomienie  :Smile: 

----------

## rebus

Dzieki za rade za metadystrybucje, moje doświadczenia to najzęściej nie działąjący sprzęt , problemy z zainstalowaniem programów, bałagan w komputerze i problemy z proramami do instalacji - przechodziłem od red-hat 7.2,debian,  mandrake 10 etc różne i wszystko na nic przy moim sprzęcie zawsze jakieś problemy,

także proszę nie zniechęcać do Gentoo w którym wszystko działa i nie mam problemów podstawowych, bo nawet jak coś niechodzi to bez problemu wklepie sobie z klawiatury

wracając do tematu automatyczny "rc-update" znalazłem w KDE SysV ale jest daleki od narzędzia używanego w Vidalinux  program Srervices

w Vidaliux jest Gnome i w nim sprytne narzędzie gdzie mozna tylko zaznaczać ptaszkiem i mieć problemy klawiszy z głowy

pozdrawiam

----------

## Gogiel

Ja rozumiem, ze ktos chce miec powiedzmy gui do konfiguracji Xow, Apache'a czy konfiguracji internetu.

No ale od rc-update prostszego i bardziej intuicyjnego narzedzia chyba nie znam.

----------

## ai

 *Quote:*   

> No ale od rc-update prostszego i bardziej intuicyjnego narzedzia chyba nie znam.

 

dlatego closet'nijcie juz ten topic [;

----------

## nmap

Najlepsze będzie napisanie takowego softu/skryptu samemu  :Very Happy:  .

Na początek dobry moze być bash/dialog , potem inne . 

Ale jak ktoś potrafi napisac taki skrypt to zna zapewne juz na pamięć rc-update .

W sumie to co w tym skomplikowanego ?

rc-update show - wyświetla co masz

rc-update -a - dodajesz cos

rc-update -d - wywalasz

to ci powinno wystarczyć na początek

Oczywiście jak byś poczytał podręcznik to tam to samo co pisze jest

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Mihashi

 *fallow wrote:*   

> graficzna nakladka na rc-update rozni sie tylko interfejsem (roznilaby sie ) bo to co podasz na wejsciu i wyjsciu byloby dokladnie takie samo.

 

Cóż, zasłużony z Ciebie Gentooman, ale powyższe to już lekka przesada. Jak bym cię posadził przed zadaniem kompilacji dużego projektu w Delphi to byś zapewne zmarł po 48h szukania jasnych i prostych odpowiedzi na pytania np. o dyrektywy wyrównywanie rekordów (unii) i ich wpływu na odczyt streamowanych danych.

Osobiście uważam, że rc-update jest banalne w obsłudze, ALE mając nakładkę graficzną, n00b może m.in. zobaczyć opis np. czemu służy dana usługa. Co ma o tyle dużo sensu, że handbook mówi wprost, że warto coś zainstalować (i pokazuje jak), ale stąd do zrozumienia idei danego demona jest jeszcze długa droga. Ponadto osoba która nie miała za dużo do czynienia z Linuksem, może być - słusznie - zupełnie zagubiona w kretyńskiej (IMHO) stylistyce nazewnictwa rodem z wczesnego C (typu sysklogd). Powiedz sam: co to znaczy: sysklogd? Albo vixie-cron? (z drugiej strony nazwa typu mDNSresponder też niewiele wnosi).

Stąd też nakładki, ładnie wyświetlające runlevele, dobrze opisujące usługi i - najlepiej - wskazujące linki do stron, gdzie można o nich poczytać, nie są złe z idei ani z założenia. Zwłaszcza dla świeżych użytkowników Linuksa.

----------

## arsen

Eeee przesada, akurat przy rc-update takie coś jest naprawde zbędne, jak się chce czegoś dowiedzieć to jest dokumentacja, rc-update show też złe nie jest. Jeśli się chce mieć na wszystko nakładki to nie ta dystrybucja poprostu. Są inne co maja za priorytet łatwość obsługi, i za takie user początkujący powinien się brać.

----------

## Mihashi

Generalnie się z Tobą zgadzam ALE:

* akcenty typu Gentoo-way (elastyczność, konfigurowalność) nie wykluczają prostoty,

* handbook - w mojej opinii - ODUCZA myślenia podczas instalacji,

* zestaw narzędzi: emerge + ufed jest zaprzeczeniem Twojej tezy (że już nie wspomnę o rc-update kontra chkconfig)  :Smile: 

Jak się okazuje, uproszczenie wyrafinowanego konfigurowania, kompilowania i instalowania pakietów źródłowych (dzięki pracy ludzi odpowiedzialnych za ebuildy) jest jak najbardziej Gentoo-way. Przecież wszystko to, co daje Ci Gentoo możesz osiągnąć na Slacku (jeśli masz dużo włosów do wyrywania). 

Czemu wybierasz Gentoo? Bo ma lepsze i prostsze narzędzia. Kapelusz z głowy nikomu nie spadnie, gdy kiedyś ktoś napisze zGPLowaną nakładkę Qt/gtk na rc-update i dorzuci ją do Portage.

----------

## arsen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * zestaw narzędzi: emerge + ufed jest zaprzeczeniemn Twojej tezy
> 
> 

 

he ? jakiej tezy zaś ? żadnej tezy nie wygłaszałem, rc-update sam w sobie jest nakładką jakbys nie wiedział, czyli by to była nakładka na nakładke. Wspomniałeś o emerge....jest nakładka np. porthole, czyli zaś nakładka nakładki itd. Twoje oskrżenia są co najwyżej smieszne i nie przemyślane.

----------

## rebus

gnome-system-tools - to jest to jakoś znalazłem

http://www.gnome.org/projects/gst/screenshots.html

polecam szkoda klawiszowac jak się ma gnome

dobrej nocy

----------

## psycepa

to moze [SOLVED] do tematu :) pozdrawiam ;)

----------

## Mihashi

 *arsen wrote:*   

> he ? jakiej tezy zaś ? żadnej tezy nie wygłaszałem

 

Widocznie różnimy się definicjami pojęć. Teza = twierdzenie. man retoryka

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Twoje oskrżenia są co najwyżej smieszne i nie przemyślane.

 

Oskarżenia?! To pisze moderator forum? man chillout

----------

## quat

 *Mihashi wrote:*   

> * akcenty typu Gentoo-way (elastyczność, konfigurowalność) nie wykluczają prostoty,

 prostota? hmm. zmierzanie do prostoty w stylu M$ nie jest ciekawa opcja.

 *Mihashi wrote:*   

> * handbook - w mojej opinii - ODUCZA myślenia podczas instalacji,

 nie wiem czemu tak twierdzisz. bo jest napisane jak zainstalowac gentoo ? :Shocked: 

ok ot ja jestem za wyrzucenie i spaleniem wszystkich howto. to jest nie gentoo-way. nie przesadzaj jednym slowem.

 *Mihashi wrote:*   

> * zestaw narzędzi: emerge + ufed jest zaprzeczeniem Twojej tezy (że już nie wspomnę o rc-update kontra chkconfig) 

 no pewnie a jakie niebezpieczne jest rm a o cat nie wspomne...

 *Mihashi wrote:*   

> Przecież wszystko to, co daje Ci Gentoo możesz osiągnąć na Slacku (jeśli masz dużo włosów do wyrywania).

 ..i w Suse i w debianie i w ubuntu. tylko dystrybucje te troszke inaczej dzialaja. inne zasady, inne podejscie.

 *Mihashi wrote:*   

> Czemu wybierasz Gentoo? Bo ma lepsze i prostsze narzędzia. Kapelusz z głowy nikomu nie spadnie, gdy kiedyś ktoś napisze zGPLowaną nakładkę Qt/gtk na rc-update i dorzuci ją do Portage.

 i tu masz racje. tylko po co? zeby pozniej ten n00b powiedzial ze mu ten system nie dziala tak szybko jak "mowia" a on tylko skompilowal cale kde, firefoxa, thunderbirda, wine, cadege (bo cos mu tam nie chodzi na wine) no i troszke gnoma bo lubi ximiana. i kurde mu to wolno chodzi jak uruchomi jeszcze ta nakladke.. dobra przesadzilem ale chyba  "u got the point" ?

pozdrawiam

----------

## arsen

hehe  :Smile:  , widzę że prawda w oczy kole i teraz wykręcasz się znajomością słownika, nie będe z tobą dyskutował bo zrobił sie ostry offtopic i za stary na takie sprawy jestem. Z mojej strony EOT.

----------

## _troll_

imho : zamiast tyle gadac o zalteach czegos takiego jak nakladka graficzna na rc-update - ktos moglby juz to napisac....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rebus

JEST []SOLVED]

gnome-system-tools właśnie emerguje

http://www.gnome.org/projects/gst/screenshots.html

----------

## Mihashi

 *quat wrote:*   

> prostota? hmm. zmierzanie do prostoty w stylu M$ nie jest ciekawa opcja.

 

Powtórzę: emerge to wcielenie prostoty o jakiej mówię. Na pewnym poziomie abstrakcji rc-update to też wcielenie prostoty, a na innym: porthole. Na ostatecznym poziomie abstrakcji byłaby zapewne funkcjonalność typu "Czy chcesz zainstalować i zoptymalizować system? Tak/Nie"

 *Quote:*   

> ok ot ja jestem za wyrzucenie i spaleniem wszystkich howto. to jest nie gentoo-way. nie przesadzaj jednym slowem.

 

To ty nie przesadzaj: nie wiem czy zauważyłeś ile na tym forum i innych pojawia się pytań od ludzi którzy zainstalowali Gentoo z handbooka np. ze stage3, a nadal nie wiedzą jak zamontować partcję z Windows. To daje chyba do myślenia, nie? Absolutnie uważam, że manuale i howto są potrzebne i cenne, ale nie demonizuj ich roli edukacyjnej - z handbooka nie da się nauczyć obsługi Linuksa w trakcie instalacji Gentoo. Kropka.

 *Quote:*   

> no pewnie a jakie niebezpieczne jest rm a o cat nie wspomne...

 

Rozwiń proszę tę uwagę. 

 *Quote:*   

> i tu masz racje. tylko po co? zeby pozniej ten n00b powiedzial ze mu ten system nie dziala tak szybko jak "mowia"

 

Heja! Ja piszę tylko o aplikacji, która nie podejmuje za usera decyzji, tylko lepiej mu strukturalizuje informacje przed oczami. Taki np. [wyimaginowany] kreator make.conf bylby oczywiście szkodliwy, i dopiero to zbliżałoby rzecz do poziomu Windows.

A co do sensu: aby dać n00b'owi czas poznać system, pobawić się portage, flagami USE, dyrektywami kompilacji, systemem plików konfiguracyjnych Gentoo (np. po Redhacie/Madrakeu to lekki szok). Nijak nie uda się z n00ba zrobić eksperta z optymalizacji systemu wysyłając go z mety (zanim mu zadziała system) do handbooka, podczas gdy mu np. nie działa APIC procesora przez badziewny kontroler płyty głównej (mój post z wczoraj), przez co nawet LiveCD się nie odpali. 

Istotą edukacyjnej roli Gentoo jest dawanie wędki zamiast ryby. I właśnie w tym duchu pisałem np. o tej nakładce, że mogłaby, przy danej usłudze, zawierać linki do dobrych stron np. jej konfiguracji czy idei. To ma sens, w przeciwieństwie do googlowania przy każdej komendzie (bo 95% stron dotyczy innych dystrubucji, jest przestarzała albo zawiera opisy kazuistyczne) 

No ale to już rozmowa o Gentoo jako takim, co zauważył nawet krewki moderator  :Smile: 

----------

## rebus

Panowie eksperci moim zdaniem ekspert to nie ten co używa siekierki czy koparki ale ten co szybko zmierza do celu.

Jestem n00b i niechce być ekspertem bo mi to niepotrzebne, ale pewnikiem jest że nakładki graficzne jak zawsze w ograniczonym zakresie ułatwiają życie chyba że ktoś z zamiłowania jest maszynistką.

Oczywista że nie wyobrażam sobie używac Porthole wyłącznie tylko bez konsoli, bo zawsze coś się znajdzie co nie sposób zautomatyzować.

A co do Mandrake i RedHata instalowałem i po  kilku odpaleniach wszystko się sypało i niewiem nawet jakim cudem chodzą te systemy na komputerach bo na moich nigdy nie chciały chodzić jak naeży. A Gentoo jest proste w zrozumieniu i zapewnia prostote obsługi do minimum dla n000b-a i myślę że dla ekspeta także i to jest piękne.

Praca z gentoo przypomina mój pierwszy komputer zx spectrum w którym wszystko było proste  klawsz reset tj. emerge update i wsio chodzi jak należy.

pa myśle że na tyle starczy i tak za dużo

----------

## arsen

 :Smile: , przyznam się że w kilku kwestiach z panem Mihashi się musze zgodzić. Tylko nie wiem od jak dawna ma pan  gentoo, ja dokładnie pamietam jak kiedyś handbooka nie było, było jeszcze gorzej, przykładowo kanał na ircu (#gentoo-pl Freenode) był oblężony pytaniami o instalacje, każdy się wtedy modlił o handbooka rodem z FreeBSD, by dać później tylko linka w topicu i spokój  :Smile: . No ale nikomu nie idzie dogodzić w 100%, takie życie. Odpowiedz na pytanie padło a dyskusja tylko zchodzi na inny plan, locked  :Wink: 

----------

